# Copper earned her BH



## astrovan2487 (May 29, 2014)

Excited to announce that Copper earned her BH today under judge Deb Krsnich at Alexandria Schutzhund Verein. I made a few mistakes but overall I'm very proud of Copper especially her being so young and this was not our home field. The things I was worried about, prolonged good looking focused heeling, and the in motion exercises she did perfectly and the one thing I was not worried about, the long down, we did not do well on. This dog NEVER breaks the long down?!? Funny how that works out. To think a little over a year ago I didnt even know how to train a dog to sit. Without this forum, and especially forum members Lee Hough, Leesa Foster, and Meghan Rabon I would never have been able to accomplish this. Thanks so much!


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

That's awesome! Congratulations!!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Congrats on the BH...time to add that to your signature!


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

Congrats!


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Wonderful!Congratulations!


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

Congratulations!


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

Yay! Congratulations!


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

Congratulations! The first picture, she looks like she is saying "Yeah, and? Did anyone doubt I would do it?!"


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Yippee!!!!!!! So proud of you and Naughty (Copper)! To think that you had no plans for IPO training when we first talked and now you are such a good handler!!! You guys will go far, you are a pair of rockstars! 

<<<<hugs!!!!!!>>>


Lee


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

Huge Congratulations!!! Copper looks awesome and I agree, I think you two will go far!!


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Nice job!


----------



## Cschmidt88 (Nov 24, 2010)

Congratulations!!! How awesome!


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Big congrats! Super proud of you two!! Now we get to celebrate!!


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

So nice to read that folks are titling their dogs. It means that they are out working together and having fun. Congrats!


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

Congrats on the BH! You must be so proud of what you and Copper have achieved so far. Good luck with your future goals.


----------



## silentbob1981 (Apr 6, 2017)

She looks so pleased in that first picture! Congrats!


----------



## ubercake (Apr 16, 2017)

Nice job!


----------



## I~Luv~Maggie (Feb 20, 2017)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Very cool! Congrats!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Congratulations to you and Copper.


----------



## creegh (Sep 12, 2014)

Congrats!!!


----------



## squerly (Aug 3, 2008)

Special treats all around!


----------

